# Daten und Algro



## Guest (7. Jul 2006)

hallo leute, 

habe ein problem und zwar ich muss bis samstag ca. 20 uhr ein programm schreiben, welches mir meine note verbessert.....tztz

ich selber bin totaler anfänger // bzw. komme mit java nicht klar und denke mal ihr seid meine letzte hoffnung 

das programm muss easy geschrieben werden in einer klasse

also einfach einen push (fügt eine Zahl ein) top (gibt denn ersten array wert zurück zB. array[0]) einen pop (löscht array[0] und liefert ihn zurück) :###  ???:L 


würde das jemand hinkriegen wär echt super....weil ich selber hab kein plan davon ( :bahnhof: 


besten dank im voraus !!!!!!


----------



## AlArenal (7. Jul 2006)

1. Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben.
2. Fällt dir das ja reichlich früh ein (sowohl der Termin, als auch dass du keine Ahnung hast).
3. Verschiebe ich das mal in die 'Gesuche'


----------



## Roar (7. Jul 2006)

dat is so wuschig, da würd ich mich nichmal trauen geld dafür zu verlangen :autsch:
aber such mal bei google/wikipedia nach "Stack" *nettenTagHab*


----------

